# DT 400R battery question



## Marv (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm wondering about battery life on the title throttle. I seem to be going through one 9V battery a month. About average with daily usage? What's your experience on battery life mostly unteathered.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Think rechargeable Lithium 9V batteries.


----------



## gondola1988 (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.onlybatteries.com/?cat1=14&sid=Bing-Rechargeable-Batteries Got mine here 4 9 volt batteries and charger was 23.00. Jim.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Why would he want a 4.9 volt battery when he needs a 9 volt one?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No "."

That's "*four* 9 volt batteries"


----------



## gondola1988 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks! Forum must have been busy couldn't log back on to clarify that, thanks again, Jim.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, four batteries.  I get it!


----------

